# Sargent 12-15-15



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

When I saw the moon last night I knew today would be good fishing, and since I was already heading down to Sargent today to work on my property I decided to throw a couple rods in the truck. I couldn't find anyone to go with me but at the last minute my buddy Joe said he would go. Now Joe's from up north and he don't get to fish much, so I knew he was gonna have fun. We finished the work early and got to the beach just as the tide was falling. Joe caught some crab while I rigged the poles up and before long he was hooked up on a nice red. When I went to cast the rod back out I slipped in the clay and fell in the water. While I was changing clothes two rods went off at the same time. By the time I finished Joe had two 10# slot reds on the beach, he fishes like a pro. Things slowed down for a while and we just sat around and waited, but it wasn't long before Joe was hooked up again with a monster black drum.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

After a few more black drum Joe decided to let me fish while he took pictures, but only after I got a pic of him with his first limit of redfish.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

few more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I would also like to add that my son got second place in the kids division of the Drum masters fall redfish tournament. If I could keep him away from the stupid video games he would get first. I got first in the adult division, but that's because I don't play video games.


----------



## longcaster (Apr 13, 2006)

Very nice! You think Joe might wanna go with me Friday ? I need someone to catch crab and take pics.
Congrats on you and your son winning.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good report and some fine winter fishing. I saw that moon and thought the same thing, so i hit the lake for some cat fish drifting and did pretty well.
Check your fishing journal and see if good fishing days often happen when ever a number in the date repeats itself.
Total superstitious I know, but for some reason it works out that way for me.

Congrats to you and your son for winning finish in the tourney.


----------



## 96chevybeachbum (Jul 27, 2009)

nice trip, glad to see the reds are still here!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet fish! I wish I could have made it. That Elf freaks me out.

I want to thank you and your boy for participating in the tournament and sponsoring the kids division.

BTW- John won $533 and his boy took home $70. :ac550:


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

How did Joe catch the crabs?


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

Sharkchum how did Joe catch the crabs?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Illbethere said:


> Sharkchum how did Joe catch the crabs?


He gave some Asian woman at the fish market $20, and she gave him crabs.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

hahaha... very nice report and congrats on the tourney


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

sharkchum said:


> He gave some Asian woman at the fish market $20, and she gave him crabs.


I have heard that that happens sometimes.

Great report and pictures.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

yeah, sharkchum, i find myself giving this speech every time i take a youngster fishing "now, this isn't a video game. You don't just plug it in and the action starts. This is REAL fishing. it requires a little effort before you get to catch a fish. And if the fish aren't biting, then they aren't biting. You can't just put the fishing on an easier level and then start catching fish...."

video games...


----------



## deatonic (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm not sure if you were being sarcastic about the moon in your report or not. What was it with last night's moon that led you to know that fishing today would be good?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

deatonic said:


> I'm not sure if you were being sarcastic about the moon in your report or not. What was it with last night's moon that led you to know that fishing today would be good?


Aside from a few jokes now and then, I take my fishing very seriously. There are a lot of factors to take into consideration when planing a fishing trip, but none are more powerful than the moon. The moon drives the tides and the tides drive the fish. Right now we are in a waxing crescent, just coming off a new moon. In my opinion and first hand experience fish tend to be less active during a new moon, but as soon as the moon starts showing again,"waxing crescent", the bite seems to turn on. Add the fact that we had a storm Sunday and a front hitting this morning, Tuesday was the best day to fish this week.


----------



## Robroy1101 (Jul 7, 2009)

Dammit ShArckchum. I was in Sargent yesterday putting a trailer in storage and checking on my property. I told my brother we should cruise the beach and see if you were out there. I'll catch you one day..lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

so, you have to buy the crabs that you fish with? you cant catch them in the surf?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Illbethere said:


> so, you have to buy the crabs that you fish with? you cant catch them in the surf?


Yes, I buy them. You can catch them in the surf if you have a crab trap, but it's a pain and you only catch a few a hour, not near enough to keep your lines baited. When I go by myself and only plan to fish a couple hours I'll buy 5lbs or 6lbs. The more people you bring and the longer you plan to fish the more crab you need. If I take a group of people to fish all weekend I'll bring 30lbs to 50lbs and sometimes I still run out.


----------



## eyef1shin (May 16, 2014)

What's the going rate on crab?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

eyef1shin said:


> What's the going rate on crab?


They are usually $2.99 to $5.99 a pound, depending on the time of year and location. The colder it gets the harder they are to find and the higher the prices get.


----------

